# My New Baby!



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

I brought home my new baby tonight. A rescue ended up appearing locally, so I decided to take it on. I don't know if its a male or female or how old it is.... I feel bad calling it an "it", so we'll say "he". He's pretty scared. I'm taking him to the vet on Thursday. Hopefully they can tell me so I can come up with a name! He's really scared, but I was able to give him a quick bath. I wouldn't have normally done it on the first night, but there were roaches crawling on him from the bedding being so dirty. He was in horrific conditions. Here's a pic! He's currently curled up with his luvee in his igloo. This was when he was exploring his cage.

http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l51 ... hedgie.png


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, he/she is adorable. Update us on the vet visit when you have it. I love the liners in the cage. Very cute.  You could go with unisex names like: Jamie, Terry, Chris, Sam, etc. (you can tell, I'm not very good at waiting).


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

The one that I had intended to get was going to be named Chowder. I thought about just keeping it "Chowder", but it makes me sad I can't still get the other one. I love your kiddos' names. I have a hamster named Harvey and rats named Isabella and her daughter Isadora.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Try putting him/her in a clear tupperware container or something like that - you'll be able to look from underneath.


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> Try putting him/her in a clear tupperware container or something like that - you'll be able to look from underneath.


OH! Good idea.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Roaches?! Ohmygoodness. So sad. But he/she is so so adorable!


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

IT'S A BOY! He let me look! And he took mealworms from me! And he licked my nose when I told him the story of the three little pigs and the big bad wolf who huffed and puffed just like him... I have no life lol. I'm thinking about naming him Wesley.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

I took little Wesley to the vet today (couldn't fathom waiting until Thursday if he did have mites). The vet said he's a healthy baby boy, approx. 1 year old, excellent teeth, no mites, and he had his nails trimmed. She said he's slightly underweight and recommended Mazuri insectivore diet. Thoughts? Poor baby had to be sedated for us to get a look. She made a point that when he left my hands, he was extremely pissed until he was back in my hands, and then he was only slightly pissed. She thinks he's going to be bonded to me, and only me. That's fine with me :lol:


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I would not feed Mazuri hedgehog food. Commercial hedgehog foods are not very good to begin with and that is one of the worst. There are preservatives in it that have been known to cause cancer. (that is if I'm getting my stories straight, someone else can back me up on that) It is recommended here on HHC that you feed a mix of high quality cat foods. There is a great list on the forums to help. I don't know why vets always suggest that, one I took Diggory tried to also. They aren't very up to date on hedgehog information it seems.


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ugh... Just looked it up and the #1 ingredient is by product and it does indeed have BHA and Ethoxyquin in it... So that's definitely out. I want to eventually get him on a mix between Innova Low Fat Cat Food and Spike's Delite. The vets always seem to recommend bad food, at least the ones I've seen. I had one vet tell me Beneful dog food is great food... Um, no.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Just joining to tell you that he looks very cute and to thank you for taking good care of him


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to have Roxie on Spikes Delight. I would not recommend it. I found pieces of plastic in it, and it has been told to me by other board members here that it is not recommended. I use a mixture of Blue Buffalo and Nutro cat food, and she loves it. She does boot the blue bits from the Blue Buffalo out of her bowl though. And I mix a combination of baby food like sweet potatos and chicken together, then put it in mini ice cube trays and freeze it. Each night I give her 3 mini cubes (they are more like the size of a ju-ju bee candy or gumdrop) and some mealies and crickets. Her stool is SOOO much better on this combination of foods. With the Spikes, all she did was poop and it stunk and it was very wet and runny. It really was awful. 

Just some thoughts. Awesome picture. He is sooo cute!


----------

